
Long-Secret Stingray Manuals Detail How Police Can Spy on Phones - jrochkind1
https://theintercept.com/2016/09/12/long-secret-stingray-manuals-detail-how-police-can-spy-on-phones/
======
alansmitheebk
Are the wireless carriers (ie Verizon, AT&T, etc) complicit in the manufacture
of these products? It would seem to me that those companies would regard the
use of a "Stingray" to impersonate one of their towers as an unauthorized
intrusion into their network.

Is it possible for wireless carriers to modify their towers so as to make them
less susceptible to spoofing? If so, why don't they do so?!

I'm not a telecom engineer so this is not my area of expertise.

~~~
vkuruthers
Good questions. I do a lot of M2M projects that use 3G modems on so called
private networks (e.g. Verizon hands out a 10.x.x.x IP address for the
devices). The argument is always made that this would require a lot of $ and
equipment to crack, but if these Stingrays can intercept M2M datastreams then
that's now another thing to worry about.

------
vkuruthers
Does anyone know if these Stingray devices could also be used to intercept M2M
IP traffic from a cell modem?

